# GE profile stove flashing locked door and latch keeps moving



## seeker (Oct 25, 2016)

I got a jgb916 GE profile stove that started having issues after a power surge. The PO bought a new ecu. My dad bought a new latching mechanism. It's still flashing LOCKED door. I bypassed the locking mechanism and it stopped flashing but still gets the DOOR error when I try to bake. The locking mechanism keeps opening and closing and I can hear the motor relay clicking forever if it's plugged. Any ideas? It seems like I am close and I don't want to give up.


----------



## seeker (Oct 27, 2016)

Not thoughts? Any way to bypass the door sensor?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't add any help, but Welcome to the site anyway, hopefully some one has some experience with this.


----------



## havasu (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd get your dad back over there to pull things apart and start over.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 27, 2016)

Try the appliance forum at www.handymanwire.com  Jeff1 can usually help you fix about anything.  He'll need make and model number.  I've heard he posts here as well, I didn't see any posts from him on a very quick look.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> Try the appliance forum at www.handymanwire.com  Jeff1 can usually help you fix about anything.  He'll need make and model number.  I've heard he posts here as well, I didn't see any posts from him on a very quick look.



He hasn't been here for a couple years


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 27, 2016)

nealtw said:


> He hasn't been here for a couple years



He's still pretty active over there.  And always very helpful.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> He's still pretty active over there.  And always very helpful.



He is the best and I am glad you have found him.


----------



## seeker (Oct 28, 2016)

Great. Thanks.


----------

